# Todays smoking extravaganza..with Q-View!! New!! Sliced pic!!



## fpnmf (Feb 27, 2011)

Went to Publix and H-Mart today.

Chicken legs .69 got some.

Sirloin tip..nice looking 3.59  got a 4 pounder.

Big jalapenos ..got a dozen.

Got 4 pounds of assorted cheese to smoke.

The chicken got SPOG on hers and Jeffs rub on mine.

Hickory in the amazen.

Out at 165 IT..skin not crispy but chicken very juicy and tasty.








ABTs got cheddar and my bacon for her and cheddar, cream cheese and bacon for me.

Same hickory cruising along.

Mmmmm smokey goodness.....







I went back and read about sirloin roasts. (search tool)

Coated it with SPOG.

Reloaded the  amazen.

Took it out at 135.we like em rare.

Covered the thing with tin foil.

Cut off a small chunk..very tasty.













So far so good today.

Will show final pics tomorrow after the visit to mr slicer..

 Have a great day!!

  Caig


----------



## chef willie (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks awful good....today must be sirloin tip day. ABT's are huge....nice job....waiting for the sliced shots


----------



## les3176 (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice load today nepas!! busy,busy,busy!!! LOL


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like you are on your way to some great Q..


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 27, 2011)

Craig you are a smoking fool - great looking smoke man


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks awesome bet it tasted even better!!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 28, 2011)

Craig my friend, you have been one busy little smoker!  The chicken, sirloin and the ABT's look awesome, did not see the cheese! Can't wait to see the sliced up sirloin, would like to do one of those myself to have for samich meat.  Don't forget about your friends tomorrow! LOL!  Just kidding Craig, keep up  the good work, you make us all proud!

Your SMF Friend!

Barry


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice job there Craig, looking forward to the sliced shots.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 28, 2011)

I am very happy with this smoke...

Tender and juicy..smoky flavor.

Sliced thin.

I can see a few more of these in the near future.

 have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 28, 2011)

Craig, Got a question.

I smoked a 4.5lb a couple of weekends ago, took IT to 140* took about 3 hours, let rest in fridge over night and it was really bloody. Is this normal?

RP


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 28, 2011)

Almost forgot, Looks very Great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

Well now Craig that roast beef looks excellent! It's one of my favorites. Congrats buddy!


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Craig, Got a question.
> 
> I smoked a 4.5lb a couple of weekends ago, took IT to 140* took about 3 hours, let rest in fridge over night and it was really bloody. Is this normal?
> 
> RP




Yea man, that's called au jus. Just slice the roast real thin like Craig did & dip it in the au jus, or make a sammie & pour a little over the meat. It's pure heaven.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 28, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Craig, Got a question.
> 
> I smoked a 4.5lb a couple of weekends ago, took IT to 140* took about 3 hours, let rest in fridge over night and it was really bloody. Is this normal?
> 
> RP


Yup!!
When I took it out at 135 it looked rare. It is.

Got about one half a cup of reddish juice in the foil after sitting all nite.

Great for dipping....

We are very happy with the way this finished.

  Craig


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 28, 2011)

That is some fine lookin Q


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2011)

All great looking stuff Craig!

Don't forget the Horse Radish with that awesome RB sammie material!!!

MMMMMmmmmmmm.............,

Bear


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Feb 28, 2011)

You guys are killin me with the roast beef sammy meat!  I gotta do that NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotarace (Feb 28, 2011)

Everything looks fantastic Craig...That sammy beef looks great...i agree with smoke 2....that beef sammy meat is killing me, i will do one this weekend.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 1, 2011)

Those slices look fantastic.....great job...nothing like thinly sliced beef


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 1, 2011)

Great Job Craig....As Usual!!!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

We have been enjoying the beef.

I had some icy cold ABTs with my sammie today..

Then a nice nap.

Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Thanks fellas!!
> 
> We have been enjoying the beef.
> 
> ...




Life is Good!


----------

